# Ovid teenager dies days after meeting hero, Kobe Bryant



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Ovid teenager dies days after meeting hero, Kobe Bryant
Nic Greenhoe fought cancer for two years

By Todd Schulz, Lansing State Journal

OVID - Nic Greenhoe succumbed to cancer on Friday, barely a week after realizing his dream of meeting NBA superstar Kobe Bryant.

The 14-year-old Ovid boy battled bone cancer for more than two years, briefly beating the disease into remission.

For most of that time, Nic - a budding basketball player before he became ill - hoped to meet Bryant, who's led the Los Angeles Lakers to three NBA titles.

After several misfires, the two finally met on Feb. 10 before the Lakers played the Detroit Pistons at the Palace of Auburn Hills. Bryant chatted with Nic and his family for about 15 minutes and gave the boy a pair of autographed basketball shoes.

"I think he was hanging on for that. I really do," said Susan Viglianco, the mother of Nic's girlfriend, Dani, and a key player in arranging Bryant's visit. "It just seemed like after the game, he went downhill."

Funeral services for Nic are planned for 10 a.m. Monday at Holy Family Catholic Church, 620 N. Mabbit Road in Ovid.

"He doesn't want people to cry over him," Viglianco said. "He doesn't want anyone to cry. He had a big impact on a lot of people. He was a great inspiration to so many."

The oldest of three siblings, Nic was a "sports nut" who loved to play and watch games, said his father, Dale.

Nic never let cancer stop him. He loved hunting and riding all-terrain vehicles and snowmobiles. He also was an avid golfer.

When Nic lost his left leg to cancer, he replaced it with a prosthetic limb that bears the image of Bryant's gold and purple No. 8 jersey.

Nic continued to play for Ovid Middle School's eighth-grade team, even scoring two points.

A point guard, he loved the Lakers' leader almost as much as the game itself.

His fantasy: to play Bryant in a game of 1-on-1.

"Now that will have to wait until Kobe gets to heaven," Dale Greenhoe said.

Contact Todd Schulz at 377-1051 or [email protected]

http://www.lsj.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20050219/NEWS01/502190333/1001/news


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

The story is very touching. May God be with you nic, may God be with you


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Nice of Kobe 
Sad about the kid


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Thats very nice of Kobe to do that for that kid...God be with the family of the kid...this will be on ESPN one day (sunday stories they do on SC)...all in all,good gesture by KB8.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Sad to hear, Kobe did right by not commenting on this and trying not to get press from it. 

May god bless that young man and his family.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Wow, I hate to hear stories like this. It's a really touching article and I hope Nic (RIP) and his family the very best. Verry class move by Kobe not talking about it with the media just for some recognition.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Its the least a NBA star could do but im happy Kobe did it. I just cant think what its like for family and how the kid dealt with it. Very sad story


----------

